# 2014 Baffin Bash or cup??



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Anybody know if there is going to be a Baffin Bash or SCB Cup in 2014?? And if so what the dates are??? Trying to plan vacation but can't find anything on this.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Baffin Classic Feb 7, Rudy's March 15 (I think, need to confirm that). SCB sponsored the Rudy's event and isn't doing their own this year is my understanding.


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, couldn't find any info on this yet.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This may help.


----------

